# paints and inks



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

does anyone know if its true that GW have stopped making inks? i heard this recently at a store but thought it can't be true, if they do stop making them does anyone else produce inks thst can be used?:angry::fuck::ireful2:


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Pardon, as far as I know they still do them.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

They are stopping the inks and doing washes instead (duller colour). If you are after good inks I'd recommend "Windsor & Newton" inks. They seem to be in every art shop, the range is huge and the colours are great. The "Peat Brown" ink is exceptional. I've used it for shading everything from Brass armoured Khorne Berzerkers to (watered down slightly) elven skin.

The washes are being released in June from what I've been told. The U.K. stores have already had their inks recalled to make way for them.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Fist time i've hear about the inks but i was told that GW r going 2 stop doing some of the paints and bring out new 1s. Personly i only use inks for washes anyway.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

as well as being Morder month, June is also paint month. There is a range of new washes coming out that replace the now obsolete (and gone) inks. The only one to remain is Flesh Wash.

Also coming out in paint month is the GW Universal Spray (not sure about finality of name). In essence you will be able to load a mixing pot of paint into the gun and spray any model any colour. This is not an airbrush.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

The inks are being replaced with new ones that have 'wax' mixed in them to help them cover better. Personally I don't like the idea because now if I want that effect I can add my own wax but I can't take it out once they change them. Speed Ball makes some good acrylic inks as well.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah I am not too happy about it either as I tend to use inks quite a bit in my painting and don't like the idea of wax added to them.


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

This is not good news. My local still has its inks so I'm going to have to make a run and buy up a few. I used chestnut ink constantly, so I'll have to grab a couple pots of that.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I cant say i really use the inks that much, ever.

Washes from the old white top paints (the best kind) -i still have plenty, and they aren't exactly going to dry up.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

*runs to the nearest store for flesh wash* :shok:


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Tor said earlier, flesh wash is sticking around


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

Pandawithissues... said:


> Tor said earlier, flesh wash is sticking around


Woops... didnt see that! :grin:


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

No probs mate, didn't want you wasting your money on like 3 pots of flesh wash before it doesn't disappear!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

torealis said:


> Also coming out in paint month is the GW Universal Spray (not sure about finality of name). In essence you will be able to load a mixing pot of paint into the gun and spray any model any colour. This is not an airbrush.



Now that sounds interesting. mmmmm...

Im not happy about the wax thing mind, but i still have the full ink range from when they had blue tops so meh. ( I bought up all the old stock at a independant trader shop but missed all the red top glazes dag nammit!.)


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

do these other inks work the same as GW ones? i know its a stupid question but my painting style is VERY old school. for painting space marines and eldar anything with armour plates i like to base coat, dry brush and then ink wash it gives you all the shading and highlites and gives to a nice semi-gloss finish. perfect for ceramite! although having said that if you havnt already, check out the post on "wet pallette" painting tried it straight after reading it and it works a charm!

does the universal spray thing mean my black brush is now useless? it started as a normal brush but after painting lots of dark eldar and now lots of black legion it has gone sort of permanently black, i love that brush, and it loves me, even if some of the chaos taint and evil from so many miniatures has left it a little warped. i shall frame it and it shall forever be known as blackie the wonder brush! long may he/she/it rest in peace!


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

i do like the sound of that universal spray thing, it would be a lot nicer to just be able to plug in your primary color and then do the detailing. although, knowing GW, it's gonna cost like $50...


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm really excited about the universal sprayer! My huge Tau army just sits there 99% unpainted, mocking me for the lazy bum I am. The thought of simply popping in a jar of Hawk Turquoise and going to town thrills me! The thought of base coating by hand the better part of 100 models makes me slightly ill.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> it's gonna cost like $50...


Its gonna cost more in paint if you want to use gw colours. That baby will fly through a pot of gw paint so quickly...


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah its going to be one hell of a pain in the arse to do buy that thing, not to mention cleaning it and the such, but i didnt think that they would take out, the inks oh well i guess ill just have to see what these wahshes are going to be like.


----------



## DarthIbis (Aug 20, 2007)

Just use Vallejo Game Color. They have all the discontinued GW colors as well as all the inks.

...And the dropper bottles are much better than the current GW paint pots.


----------



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

most independents will still have loads of the inks, if your in the uk toy master has loads of old models which GW no longer do, at a knock down price and some of the stores even have some of the old paints that have not been on sale in GW for a good few years.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

i really hope they dont, as inks are the main part of me painting my army il ask at my local. * darko runs to local and grabs as many inks has he can*


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Right...

They are redoing all the inks, and adding some kind of Wax into them to make them go onto models better, and to get better coverage, I believe they are in the latest edition of the white dwarf, all that will remain of the old inks, is flesh wash, you will be able to get red blue green etc, out of these new inks, but all they have is a new name and new pot, and new ingredients. 

Also, they will not be called Inks, but will be called washes.

-Adam


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

*darko runs to his local and grabs as much purple and black ink as he can carry *


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Gah, I'm gonna have to grab some black and a few others also. I don't use my inks like washes, I paint most of my models base colours, ink them, then bring them up again with another round of paint and then do highlights. Would hate to think these new ones would mess with my painting style, I have enough trouble painting a squad now as it is.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Here's a crucial blow to many of us:

The list of paints that are leaving the range in june:

Tentacle pink
Bad moon yellow
Fiery orange
Scaley green
Brazen brass
Tanned flesh
bronzed flesh
terracotta
midnight blue

And maybe a few more ive missed out.

Sucks hard guys. I've already gone out and stocked up on the ones i needed. I suggest you do the same.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

That sucks. I use 4 of these on a regular basis.. Why are they doing this?


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Because they don't sell and/or they are rubbish.

No one I know uses either of the 2 fleshes mentioned, midnight blue is referred to as biro ink at our local due to its weak consistancy.

The ones i (and the blueshirts at soton) just don't understand are scaley green and brazen brass. The scaley green is the only real colour that type in the range, and with new khorne daemons out, the brass would've sold a fair few.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

dwarf bronze made brazen obsolete. brazen didnt fit in the layers with tin bitz.

midnight blue was purple. shit. and has now been replaced by necron abyss

fiery has been replaced by solar macharius

the only thing i'll miss is Scaly.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I use both Tanned and Bronzed Flesh so BUM!

Tinkerbell (Lady Vash) has just bought her first pot of Scaley to use on her High Elves instead of the dark blue so she is a bit miffed as well.

Midnight Blue was the colour i used on my Alpha Legion so it willl be missed but not much.

Lets just hope that it signals new colours on the horizon.


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

The ones they are removing will have a tutorial on how to mix them on the gw uk site.
as for the sprayer its shaped like a hand flamer and you use watered down paint.

also gw will be selling air at €7.50 a bottle, compressed that is


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Arsh, I used Bronzed flesh a heck of a lot, its a nicer colour to come back from after inking it with flesh wash, I also use Bad moon yellow and Tentacle pink a fair bit (TP is part of my Slaanesh factions colour scheme.. doh) so I'd better grab some of those as well.


----------



## amaya (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi, just thought I would chip in:

Around September time the following will be cut off from the Games Workshop range:

Inks
Several paint colours
Several more metal ranges (Such as the Dark Eldar Dracon)


I was told this when I recently went into an out of town store for the first time, and bough said Dracon mini and several pots of paint, upon which I was told I was "lucky" to get the mini and to hold onto the paint. They also told me that the mega paint set would be the only way of getting some paints and inks after they make these changes.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

thats kinda retarded...having to but the entire mega paint set. i don't have it yet, but thats cause i dont have the money to buy a set of paint for 250USD! BLARGH!


----------

